# Picked up a brand new trailer for my 1436 lowe



## perchin (Apr 27, 2010)

Here is a good way of going about the guides. Click below to view.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=12764


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 27, 2010)

Someone said take the legs off an old trampoline.


----------

